# Renting a dog?



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

...................


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm torn about this. Dogs usually thrive a lot more on stability in a loving environment rather than being rented out from person to person creating trust issues. Maybe if the dogs were owned by someone else and got to go home with them at the end of the day and the dogs were just rented out daily. I don't know.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This looks rather pathetic. If people are so involved that they have to rent a dog seems rather self centered and obnoxious. Just soemthing they are doing for themselves, not the welfare of the dog!These folk should get a gold fish! Or if they need somehting furry then a hamster something that can go for a few days with the amount of food and veggies needed and water. This is just wrong. I dont think its a good idea. The dog gets a little attention then off tothe next person. Not good. These folk also should voulunteer at a shelter instead. That is what they should be doing then voulunteering walking a shelter dog! At least at a shelter the dog then gets some attention needed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think it's fair in any way to the dogs being rented, and I don't think people would really get the bonding benefits tht having a dog of your own gives


Pretty much I think the whole thing is bogus, to put it simple. lol


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

..................


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah in my dogless year of college every time I needed a dog fix I'd just go to the shelter and walk dogs there, but that's sad too. I'd also hug every dog I saw on the street.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I havent stepped into a shelter in a while. The minute I go in, I'm automatic waterworks. I just want to take them all!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Orange said:


> Wags,
> But then they would not get a trained dog to walk perfect on a leash and make them look cool. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think it's right; the dog would get confused because just after settling in it would have to leave the house again.. people should realize that dogs are living animals, not toys.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to say--WTF?! That is kind of disgusting, because there are PLENTY of dogs in the shelters that need walks. Why not just go down to the local humane society and volunteer to be a dog walker. That'd be a LOT cheaper and a LOT more beneficial to the dogs.

And if it's so sad that there are dogs in the shelter, if you think about it, dogs being rented out isn't much better. People are making a LIVING off of RENTING these poor dogs out, causing them, no doubt, all kinds of mental trauma, and if they're not already owned, they never will have the chance to be owned...


----------

